# MK2 3.2 V6 Manual



## Zaz123 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Guys,

So I'm picking up my V6 on Sunday, looking forward to it as it'll be my second car coming from a 1.4 fiat grande punto!

Just wanted peoples opinion on the V6, how has the experience been for you? any common problem around the manual? Also is there anything I should look for when undertake the final inspection of the car.

Any advice is appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't have one so can only really give general advice but drove one and they sound amazing enjoy 8)

Check for the usual possible problems that you will see in other threads such as the bose amp is working if it has it, the window regulator/rear light problems. The haldex has been serviced at the correct intervals, should'nt really get any traction control flicker when giving it some beans. V6 specific would be timing chain stretch, rare problem but do a search here and you will find out how a car with a stretched chain sounds on start up otherwise if you have vcds you can check the chain stretch.


----------



## RFHWayne (Feb 3, 2015)

I posted this reply to a similar post a few days ago. The only thing I would add is put a Milltek Cat Back exhaust on it if you want the sound track to be even better.

Some great advice above regarding things to check, but don't be put off, if it checks out okay you are buying an amazing car that you will love driving. I drove a 2008 V6 around Europe 2 years ago, it performed superbly on the autobahns (took it up to the restricted 155mph limit) and it was absolutely awesome up the Stelvio Pass, Grossglockner and several swiss mountain passes. Despite a slight tendency to understeer (but keep you safe), the quattro system allows it to go around corners like it is on rails. I drove a new TTS for a few days in 2012 and it was awesome. It was the first TT I had driven and got me addicted. I now have a TTRS, which I love. Buy it, drive it, enjoy it


----------



## Meth3rlence (Jun 5, 2016)

Steering knocking. I say this because mine has it -- I put up with it at the minute but I do need to get it sorted at some point, it's likely the upper bush mount. You'll know if you have it because stationary or moving the you get a slight knock sound at regular intervals when turning the wheel - it's not a major issue but one that appears to crop up fairly often.

Oh, and just be aware it's reasonably thirsty. I average about 25mpg with a mix of motorway (pure motorway gets me just short of 30) and "spirited" B roads.

What colour and extras have you got? ^_^


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights
Depending on history & miles, cam chain wear is possible & expensive, but wear can be checked using VagCom.
Check roadster for any damp as roof drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
Hoggy.


----------



## Zaz123 (Jul 4, 2016)

RFHWayne said:


> I posted this reply to a similar post a few days ago. The only thing I would add is put a Milltek Cat Back exhaust on it if you want the sound track to be even better.
> 
> Some great advice above regarding things to check, but don't be put off, if it checks out okay you are buying an amazing car that you will love driving. I drove a 2008 V6 around Europe 2 years ago, it performed superbly on the autobahns (took it up to the restricted 155mph limit) and it was absolutely awesome up the Stelvio Pass, Grossglockner and several swiss mountain passes. Despite a slight tendency to understeer (but keep you safe), the quattro system allows it to go around corners like it is on rails. I drove a new TTS for a few days in 2012 and it was awesome. It was the first TT I had driven and got me addicted. I now have a TTRS, which I love. Buy it, drive it, enjoy it


Thanks dude! I did a cobra cat back exhaust which sounded pretty cool! which one is better? Or is it more personal preference. 
Brilliant thanks for the head up dude! I can't wait to get in it! Not sure what to expect given the only car I've driven is my punto :lol: I was looking at a TTRS, a little out of my price range at the moment but something I'm seriously considering in the future!


----------



## Zaz123 (Jul 4, 2016)

Meth3rlence said:


> Steering knocking. I say this because mine has it -- I put up with it at the minute but I do need to get it sorted at some point, it's likely the upper bush mount. You'll know if you have it because stationary or moving the you get a slight knock sound at regular intervals when turning the wheel - it's not a major issue but one that appears to crop up fairly often.
> 
> Oh, and just be aware it's reasonably thirsty. I average about 25mpg with a mix of motorway (pure motorway gets me just short of 30) and "spirited" B roads.
> 
> What colour and extras have you got? ^_^


Thanks dude! I'll deffo look out for that! Haha yeah I've heard a lot about the beast being abit fuel happy! Colour is Dolphin grey, sat nav plus, no mag ride though (am I missing out on a lot here)


----------



## Zaz123 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights
> Depending on history & miles, cam chain wear is possible & expensive, but wear can be checked using VagCom.
> Check roadster for any damp as roof drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
> Hoggy.


Thanks for the advice Hoggy! Will look out for those


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

You'll love it. I have a DSG V6 and I think its amazing. The sound, power delivery and Quattro are it best points. Plenty quick but by no means a rocket as they are heavy. They are very sure footed in any condition although you can feel its bulk through corners.

I've had mine for almost four years and although I'm regularly pondering about what to get next the likelihood is I'll have it for years to come yet.


----------



## RFHWayne (Feb 3, 2015)

Zaz123 said:


> RFHWayne said:
> 
> 
> > I posted this reply to a similar post a few days ago. The only thing I would add is put a Milltek Cat Back exhaust on it if you want the sound track to be even better.
> ...


Exhaust sound is definitely a personal taste thing, I went for the Milltek non-res cat back as it provided just the right growl without sounding too hooligan. The Cobra cat back is a top exhaust, I'm sure it will provide a superb soundtrack and bring a smile to your face every time you bury your right foot


----------



## 8JVR6 (May 13, 2013)

Nothing really major, mag ride is something I could have skipped. They leak and are expensive to replace.

I'd just make sure there is no timing chain noise. To check: Wait till car is warm and have a listen near the oil cap for a marbles in a can noise. It should be quiet or very very faint.

Otherwise the 6MT is pretty good, short gears though.


----------



## drejcislo (Dec 29, 2015)

As stated above the cam chain is the big one to watch out for.

Top mounts go fast so listen for the knocking sound!


----------



## Fatboyslim (Feb 24, 2016)

I bought my 2008 manual v6 about four months ago. It still puts a smile on my face when you open it up & hear the roar. I've had a new nearside lock assembly as it wasn't unlocking from outside. Best car I've ever owned now I can own a 2+2 as my family have all grown up & own their own vehicles.


----------



## TT4LEE (Mar 8, 2015)

Love mine - one year in and only oil changes. Well I did some cosmetic stuff but its a solid car.

Great drive, especially in the winter snow with some ice/snow tires (AWD). So easy to drive. My other sports car takes a lot more attention to keep between the lines...


----------

